# All photos turning out black/blank after accident - have I killed my camera?? (D5100)



## Scarlet Siren (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi, I had a genuine accident last night with my camera.  


Camera was in my rucksack and as I was walking home the bag unzipped (due to the weight of what was in my bag).  A lady very kindly stopped me to say 'your bag is open'.  As I removed it from my shoulders the camera fell out and crashed on to the pavement from a height of about 4.5 feet  :'(  I  quickly put it back in my bag and ensured the bag was closed properly.


As I was so busy last night, I didn't have a chance to look at my camera. I took a few test shots... the photos came out half black and half of the image. I don't usually use live view so switched over and saw that LV was black. a few more test shots and it's half black/image.


I removed the lens and held down the shutter.  Put the lens back on and tried again and all the photos since then are coming out black and I can't see anything via live view. 


There isn't a single dent, scratch or mark on either the lens or body... 


Can anyone advise what may be damaged?  Is it the shutter?  Anyone had a similar experience with this camera and know how much I should expect to pay for this kind of damage?  I'd appreciate any response.


----------



## bazooka (Dec 8, 2011)

It could be that the mirror is damaged and won't fully close which would explain the half black/half normal. Try this.... put the camera in "B"ulb mode, take the lens off (DO NOT PUT ANYTHING INSIDE THE CAVITY, INCLUDING YOUR FINGER, NO MATTER HOW TEMPTING), and hold down the shutter. Does the mirror flip all the way up? Does the shutter open completely? Again, if it doesn't, don't try to manuall open it with your finger, just let go of the shutter button and put the lens or body cap back on.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 8, 2011)

bazooka said:


> DO NOT PUT ANYTHING INSIDE THE CAVITY, INCLUDING YOUR FINGER, NO MATTER HOW TEMPTING



<snickers>


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 8, 2011)

Send to Nikon for repair estimate.


----------



## KmH (Dec 8, 2011)

Since the camera apparently has impact damage, the warranty will not cover any repairs that are necessary.

So, you don't _have_ to send it to Nikon.

But, your profile gives no clue to where on planet Earth you are, so no one can recommend an alternate repair facility, or even the closest to you Nikon repair facility.
I believe Nikon USA Service's minimum charge is about $250. They have a 4 tiered pricing model. $250 is for a simple A-level repair, plus inspection, cleaning, lubrication and re-calibration.
D-level repairs are the most expensive.


----------

